# black magic hydraulics ,repp da dark side



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

sup homies Im putting somthing together for BMH. so all you homies hopping on black magic hydraulics post ya videos and da homies with them clean setups post ya pics. it will be worth it


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

just to put the word out there I Will Be doing a Black magic car of the month, the winner will get a page on the new upcoming Black Magic website for that month


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

lol..............thats switchman from the rgvlowriders...........the one with the pink


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovISIP2CYkE

heres mine single pump 12 batts now i trashed the body n got a regal and is going dbl piston will post vids when its done :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Sep 1 2010, 02:42 PM~18462326
> *just to put the word out there I Will Be doing a Black magic car of the month, the winner will get a page on the new upcoming Black Magic website for that month
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

this was the first test hop now its back in the lab for some more inches :biggrin: 

http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae235/m...nt=d0624a44.mp4


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 1 2010, 08:07 PM~18465084
> *this was the first test hop now its back in the lab for some more inches :biggrin:
> 
> http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae235/m...nt=d0624a44.mp4
> *


nice vid its gettin up


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

My single pump :biggrin: 

http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae235/m...nt=2a7821b6.mp4


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im gunna search thro and post them up as i get to them


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres a couple el taco wasnt on form lol





some old vids


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

couple more :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRI7RAFXn7g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLrrFtTrv0U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgxz5eiX58Q


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 1 2010, 09:52 PM~18466466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

niceeee videos, keep them coming and them pix


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Chippin and missin in dallas lol


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 2 2010, 10:31 AM~18469105
> *Chippin and missin in dallas lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

0119.jpg]http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg18/RO...IC/DSC_0119.jpg


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

this is our hoimes jeremiahs cutty 8 batts single piston witha 350 motor :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Here are a couple of my old single pump 10 batt.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 2 2010, 05:16 PM~18473590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice videos


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_if you need parts hit us up 2day.. we will be closed this weekend until tue. 9-7-10..

have a safe labor day weekend :biggrin: _


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 3 2010, 12:29 PM~18479382
> *if you need parts hit us up 2day.. we will be closed this weekend until tue. 9-7-10..
> 
> have a safe labor day weekend :biggrin:
> *


that 63 is hot perm! have a good holiday weekend


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 3 2010, 12:50 PM~18479549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm that cars sweet :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 3 2010, 12:50 PM~18479549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


perm n mondo r chipperz :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 4 2010, 12:18 AM~18483886
> *perm n mondo r chipperz  :biggrin:
> *


X2222222222222222222222


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

Ttt... keep them comming... :cheesy:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

hell yea puttin it down for that BMH


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

*SUP HOMIES POST YOUR BLACK MAGIC SETUP PICTURES FOR SETUP OF THE MONTH IT WILL BE KICKING OF FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBER SO GET THE POSTINGGGG WINNING SETUP FOR THE MONTH WILL GET A FULLPAGE ON THE BLACK MAGIC WEBSITE WITH PICTURES OF THERE SETUP AND RIDE. FOR THAT MONTH !!!*


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

*SUP HOMIES POST YOUR BLACK MAGIC SETUP PICTURES FOR SETUP OF THE MONTH IT WILL BE KICKING OF FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBER SO GET THE POSTINGGGG WINNING SETUP FOR THE MONTH WILL GET A FULLPAGE ON THE BLACK MAGIC WEBSITE WITH PICTURES OF THERE SETUP AND RIDE. FOR THAT MONTH !!!*


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Sep 11 2010, 07:31 PM~18543195
> *SUP HOMIES POST YOUR BLACK MAGIC SETUP PICTURES FOR SETUP OF THE MONTH IT WILL BE KICKING OF FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBER SO GET THE POSTINGGGG  WINNING SETUP FOR THE MONTH WILL GET A FULLPAGE ON THE BLACK MAGIC WEBSITE WITH PICTURES OF THERE SETUP AND RIDE. FOR THAT MONTH !!!
> *


Here is Gasmans Regal I built for him. BMH pumps, cylinders, and coils. Not a serious hopper but it holds it's own.

The owner is in the blue plaid shirt. I was on the switch.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 11 2010, 08:18 PM~18544146
> *Here is Gasmans Regal I built for him. BMH pumps, cylinders, and coils. Not a serious hopper but it holds it's own.
> 
> The owner is in the blue plaid shirt. I was on the switch.
> ...


 :angry: SHOW OFF !!




































SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 11 2010, 09:18 PM~18544146
> *Here is Gasmans Regal I built for him. BMH pumps, cylinders, and coils. Not a serious hopper but it holds it's own.
> 
> The owner is in the blue plaid shirt. I was on the switch.
> ...


Nice ! i liked the build of the frame also


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

keep them coming


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Street set-up we did for the homie couple years back....1980 MC


----------



## SickBoy (Jan 14, 2005)

Repping BMH in Sweden


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 11 2010, 11:46 PM~18544691
> *:angry:  SHOW OFF !!
> SUP HOMIE :wave:
> *


I'm just trying to get the next build up underway before the cold weather hits. The next one will make the Regal look like childs play.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

reppin Black Magic all day every day

heres my setup 2 Black Magic pumps 2 adex dumps 4 parker accumulators 2 Black Magic dump block manifolds 4optima yellow tops


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MY DARKSIDE REGAL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

does any1 notice a pattern emerging from this topic 















any1 























oh yeah 99% of the cars here are on the bumper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Cutty81 (Jan 12, 2010)

anyone from black magic on this?? PM need some info as I am heading my way up to vegas !!!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 13 2010, 10:41 PM~18560494
> *does any1 notice a pattern emerging from this topic
> any1
> oh yeah 99% of the cars here are on the bumper  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yesurrrr that what happen when u enter the dark side


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutty81_@Sep 14 2010, 08:03 PM~18568380
> *anyone from black magic on this?? PM need some info as I am heading my way up to vegas !!!
> *


pm big m he can help you


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Sep 14 2010, 07:53 PM~18569470
> *pm big m he can help you
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

ttt keep them videos and pix coming


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

couple more black magic equipped rides doing what they do best abuse them rear bumpers


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 16 2010, 11:14 PM~18588344
> *couple more black magic equipped rides doing what they do best abuse them rear bumpers
> 
> 
> ...


Where were these at


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Those were from the Tulsa Individuals picnic. I was right there, I remember the ladder because nobody brought a stick! Excellent show, too bad some piece of shit got Rollin for his camera and all of the footage  I did have a great time kickin' it with Ron and Stevie at the hotel and hearing their crazy ass stories!lol


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

keep the coming


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Sep 19 2010, 08:32 PM~18607345
> *Those were from the Tulsa Individuals picnic. I was right there, I remember the ladder because nobody brought a stick! Excellent show, too bad some piece of shit  got Rollin for his camera and all of the footage   I did have a great time kickin' it with Ron and Stevie at the hotel and hearing their crazy ass stories!lol
> *


what crazy ass stories lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 21 2010, 10:20 PM~18628764
> *what crazy ass stories lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lets just say I am definitely not going to be the first to fall asleep around you or Ron brother!lol


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Sep 22 2010, 10:50 AM~18632131
> *Lets just say I am definitely not going to be the first to fall asleep around you or Ron brother!lol
> *


haha we had pics aswell :biggrin: :biggrin: thats the only consilation i got from them stealing my camera there was some fuked up pics on it haha


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

LOOK AT THE SWITCHMAN SITTING DOWN LOL


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

keeep them pix cominggggggggg


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 11 2010, 08:18 PM~18544146
> *Here is Gasmans Regal I built for him. BMH pumps, cylinders, and coils. Not a serious hopper but it holds it's own.
> 
> The owner is in the blue plaid shirt. I was on the switch.
> ...


HOW MANY TURNS OF COIL ARE ON THIS REGAL? CLEAN CAR!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 23 2010, 08:19 AM~18641171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha larry takin it easy he be working that car


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

ttt for bmh.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt for da kangs of dis bumper mashing


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 23 2010, 11:51 PM~18648446
> *HOW MANY TURNS OF COIL ARE ON THIS REGAL? CLEAN CAR!
> *


I believe it was 5 1/2 or 6 turns. The front suspension was heavily modified though to allow for more coil to fit.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 29 2010, 09:33 PM~18697150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Had a blast that day


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT FOR BLACKMAGIC :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 30 2010, 02:20 PM~18703583
> *
> *


sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssup mando what you up to cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 30 2010, 03:10 PM~18703965
> *sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssup mando what you up to cheerleader  :biggrin:
> *


ssssssssssssshit just chillin, u comin for super show


----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 30 2010, 04:28 PM~18704691
> *ssssssssssssshit just chillin, u comin for super show
> *


wot do you rekon :biggrin:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 1 2010, 07:29 PM~18714932
> *wot do you rekon  :biggrin:
> *


STEVIE AND MANDO ARE CHIPPERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Oct 1 2010, 04:31 PM~18713875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that lincoln is clean and hits good :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 2 2010, 12:06 AM~18716441
> *STEVIE AND MANDO ARE CHIPPERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:
> *


wheresssssssssssssssssssssssss your car cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_jus a few more days till the super show.. if you need to pick up parts you can pre order & have em wait'n on you to pic em up at the shop  .. or you can jus come by like alway's.. we'll be glad to see you.. thank's & have a safe trip to vegas.. :biggrin: _


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 2 2010, 12:06 AM~18716441
> *STEVIE AND MANDO ARE CHIPPERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 







sssssssssssssssssup


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 3 2010, 01:40 AM~18722653
> *wheresssssssssssssssssssssssss your car cheerleader  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha..... i got a monte carlo ls on 24s...... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 5 2010, 12:36 AM~18738727
> *hahahaha..... i got a monte carlo ls on 24s...... :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


that dont count lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 6 2010, 06:47 PM~18754876
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

same pic that was in lrm


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's my 83 Grand Prix, black magic piston to the front, BMH pump to rear, 12 batteries. My shot at set up of the month. Nothing spectacular, but really clean.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## changoSLF (Oct 13, 2006)

What up Black Magic just thought id give you guys much love for takin care of my order fast and legit Gracias again :biggrin: ...TTT..............CHANGO Slow Lane Familia Phoenix AZ


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by changoSLF_@Oct 26 2010, 11:07 PM~18919392
> *   What up Black Magic just thought id give you guys much love for takin care of my order fast and legit Gracias again :biggrin: ...TTT..............CHANGO Slow Lane Familia Phoenix AZ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 19 2010, 12:10 AM~18848353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup perm :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_we are work'n to get the line back up.. but in the meantime..


please call 1-702-222-2112.. or 1-702-650-9451 :biggrin: thank's_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

come on lets see thos BMH set up's in action :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*OK FELLAS HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Sep 1 2010, 01:17 PM~18461667
> *sup homies Im putting somthing together for BMH. so all you homies hopping on black magic hydraulics post ya videos and da homies with them clean setups post ya pics. it will be worth it
> *


THIS EVER GET DONE?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> *OK FELLAS & THE LADIES HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:
> 
> so hit us up 702-222-2112 or 702-650-9451


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BM EQUIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS :biggrin: .. & TO THO'S THAT MIS'D IT :happysad: .. WE WILL BE HAVING X-MAS SPECIALS COMING SOON _


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Oct 1 2010, 03:31 PM~18713875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats all that clacking noise everytime the car launches? chains or something


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

back in service.. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

let's see all tho BMH set up's in action :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

chipper :0


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Dec 1 2010, 06:42 PM~19212807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at Jimmy...beer in hand LOL lookin good Matt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 10 2010, 01:19 AM~19290232
> *I think it's the driveline hittin the exhaust...
> Look at Jimmy...beer in hand  LOL    lookin good Matt
> *


Hadnt seen u in here for a bit :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Dec 12 2010, 11:48 PM~19312473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup fellas :biggrin: 

Yeah, been workin extra hard....Kids and it's christmas...you know...

Here's some work we doing for December. It's a cold world out there. 


Some fully adjustable Mid-Long arm kit for G-body. We are just fixing some old work here.

























Lower arm mount, can handle 7 different tab locations in 1/2'' increaments









upper arm 








Lower arm, This set-up will allow for some bad-ass lock-up,with very little suspension travling forward :wow: 









And as always, all our bar ends are TIG welded for superior strength  

Often imatated ,but never duplicated.....Wonder how long before some one copies this :biggrin:

Little frame Job that we got behind on... But we good now
our Painter and stripper GOT down

































Chrome from this week.....OOOOoo Bling bling !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2010, 10:49 PM~19349029
> *Sup fellas :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah, been workin extra hard....Kids and it's christmas...you know...
> ...


frame looks clean as fuck ,whats the g body frame off


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2010, 11:49 PM~19349029
> *Sup fellas :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah, been workin extra hard....Kids and it's christmas...you know...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2010, 10:49 PM~19349029
> *Sup fellas :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah, been workin extra hard....Kids and it's christmas...you know...
> ...


Dam crazy shit right there looks badass


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*MERRY X-MAS TO ALL THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY ! *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Dec 23 2010, 10:09 PM~19406998
> *MERRY X-MAS TO ALL THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY !
> *


Y tanks.....Sup to you P-Jay aka P-chip :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 24 2010, 12:03 AM~19408039
> *Y tanks.....Sup to you P-Jay  aka  P-chip :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING FORWARD TO A BREAK FROM WORK SO I CAN WORK ON MY RIDE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

WISHING ALL A VERY MERRY X-MAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM ALL OF US HERE AT BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

merry Christmas to everyone at BMH


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

eny body got vids of andrews blue or matts gold cutlas put'n it down at the new years hop.. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

our boy andrew from jersey :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 4 2011, 07:23 PM~19504308
> *eny body got vids of andrews blue or matts gold cutlas put'n it down at the new years hop.. :biggrin:
> *



how bout my boy matts gold cutlas.. enybody.. :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BMH.. COAST TO COAST.. WE DO THE MOST :0


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 8 2011, 06:18 PM~19542546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

andrew be putting it down ,


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 8 2011, 07:18 PM~19542546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 22 2011, 03:34 PM~19667953
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm trying. I'm missin sumtin. But it will get there soon


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 23 2011, 11:31 PM~19679811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 lil chip


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 25 2011, 03:07 PM~19694252
> *:0  :0  :0  lil chip
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 23 2011, 11:31 PM~19679811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chipper chip nice shirt tho :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 1 2010, 07:42 PM~19212807
> *whats all that clacking noise everytime the car launches? chains or something
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 5 2011, 12:30 AM~19792840
> *chipper chip nice shirt tho  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttmft


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 8 2011, 10:54 PM~19823372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 4 2011, 11:30 PM~19792840
> *chipper chip nice shirt tho  :biggrin:
> *


Now I need my red n black bmh shirt. Ron u bettah have 1 when I get there in nov.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 16 2011, 05:27 PM~19886814
> *Now I need my red n black bmh shirt. Ron u bettah have 1 when I get there in nov.
> *


you can only have 1 of them if your not a chipper thats why me and my son have got 1 and you havent lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

well in april, ima take urs off ur back. :biggrin: I heard every1 is gonna be there in april. I was thinking a group pic but I'm the only 1 with a aloha shirt.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 18 2011, 11:05 AM~19901315
> * well in april, ima take urs off ur back.  :biggrin: I heard every1 is gonna be there in april. I was thinking a group pic but I'm the only 1 with a aloha shirt.
> *


Ur gonna b the only one in a grass skirt :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 18 2011, 01:38 PM~19902714
> *Ur gonna b the only one in a grass skirt  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe he'll do a lil dance for us


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Feb 18 2011, 04:08 PM~19903539
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :wow: :uh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 18 2011, 05:21 PM~19904098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U like my stewie :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 18 2011, 06:11 PM~19904480
> *U like my stewie :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 21 2011, 06:38 PM~20145654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LET IT FALL lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Mar 21 2011, 07:38 PM~20145654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin goooood big homies, You all keep up the good work


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Mar 21 2011, 08:22 PM~20146082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So which one is it let it fall or hit early    
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Feb 18 2011, 03:54 PM~19903420
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this hits super nice  quite too


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 22 2011, 12:41 PM~20151774
> *this hits super nice    quite too
> *


Here's some of the "Under the Hood" pics of a super nice pump for somebody !!!!!not sayin' no names :biggrin:  


















"_*Treated*_" gear center-section (artificle aging they call it)


















Custom gear pressure clamp


















We did change out the piston and useing our lighter weight,high compasity dished style









Here a complete assembly


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

I NEED A GEAR CLAMP ! PLEASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 22 2011, 08:20 PM~20156191
> *Here's some of the "Under the Hood" pics of a super nice pump for somebody !!!!!not sayin' no names  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 22 2011, 09:42 PM~20157069
> *I NEED A GEAR CLAMP !  PLEASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we put it in stewies pump :0 ..


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 23 2011, 05:13 PM~20162855
> *we put it in stewies pump :0 ..
> *


ohoh stewie may finally get off his training wheelssssssssssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 23 2011, 04:13 PM~20162855
> *we put it in stewies pump :0 ..
> *


take it off so we can put it on chinas pump lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wasssssup ching chang china


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Mar 24 2011, 07:19 AM~20167858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 22 2011, 09:20 PM~20156191
> *Here's some of the "Under the Hood" pics of a super nice pump for somebody !!!!!not sayin' no names  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5: :h5:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

kool


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 24 2011, 04:56 PM~20171183
> *he said he did a house call & saw you peeping out the window :0
> :cheesy:
> *


I was in the back yard waiting for him :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------

